
NeoGAF goes offline following sexual assault allegations against owner - bitwarrior
https://www.polygon.com/2017/10/22/16516592/neogaf-tyler-malka-evilore-allegations-shutdown
======
bitwarrior
Allegations in question:

[https://imgur.com/a/FJrjx](https://imgur.com/a/FJrjx)

